# "Changes are happening?" - Genesis



## Arezump (Jan 6, 2010)

Latest News - Genesis ICE Car Audio - Automotive Amplifiers - The home of pure music

a comeback statement from Gordon i suppose? anyone here who knows the progress?


----------



## Mil4n (Oct 30, 2010)

I have some information that I cannot write about, but wait and there will be probably next very optimistic messages


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

i know something too  juss wait n watch


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

In the current economic climate , some lower end new designs would fair well.

Perhaps using less expensive means of building them to continue the name of Genesis.


----------



## fastev (May 28, 2007)

I've heard Morel is going to have something to do with Genesis going forward.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Rockford Fosgate is now the US distributor for Brax and Helix, so maybe someone large picked up Genesis.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Do you think the* Genesis* name will be used like *MB Q*, etc..,

???


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I dunno. Maybe they got some solid distribution from a larger company turning a profit looking to diversify it's line. That's what RF is doing with Brax in the US...they didn't buy Brax, just US distribution to diversify their US dealer base.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is what Gordon posted on CA&E and it may give some indication as to what is happening future-wise with Genesis: 

High-End Car Stereo BMW 540ia - Show Cars - Car Audio and Electronics

"by Gordon Taylor 4 days ago.

Gorgeous install in a sleeper 5 series. It doesn't get much better than this.

It's nice to see something you created being installed so well, continuing the line as it were...

by Ben Editor 4 days ago.

Hi Gordon--you have reason to be proud, obviously! Great to see you on the site. A lot of people looking forward to the step next for Genesis. Perhaps we'll see some type of relaunch?

by Gordon Taylor 4 days ago.

Hi Ben,

Thank you! It's kind of like handing the baton over and seing someone take it so much farther...

The relaunch will be very soon, production started last week in a new location in the Midlands near Birmingham.

It will take some time for the new team to get up to speed, it's more important they get it right than rush everything.

by Ben Editor 4 days ago.

Nice! We're looking forward to that. Please let me know when it's official and we'll post a big announcement on the site. Thanks"


----------



## Arezump (Jan 6, 2010)

and this excites me a lot!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Excellent news And he's moving near me-factory visit coming up


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good for Gordon!!! Yea!!!!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

If you call Morel America's number, the automated system intro says "You have reached the office of Morel America and Genesis"...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I got the heads up from a Morel dealer buddy of mine.


----------

